# First test results- help



## sin5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

This are the results for my first 55gal water test. Its been up for a week and a half, and has had about a dozen guppies for the last 3 days. Everything on the tank was new, filter gravel, etc.

The ammonia looks like its a little darker than yellow but I'm not sure. Either 0 or .25// The nitrate is 0// Nitrate is either 0 or 5.0//

















































I would really appreciate any input, what do you think the results are and what is the next step?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

tank hasnt had fish in it long enough to show any change. check it again in another 4 days and post the results. depending on what you plan to put in the tank a dozen guppies might not be enough of a bioload to fully cycle your tank.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

0 < If not its close enough
0 on the first and .25 on the second.
and 0ish

Your the one with the new little mac right? Your tank still needs a few days to a week to eat that nitrite. After that goes away you can safely put your fish in. It wouldn't hurt to check the params for a few days after you put him in too since making the tank's bio load bigger can cause a mini cycle. I doubt it would be an issue, but never hurts to check.


----------



## sin5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds great. Thanks again fellas-


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AS Fan is correct. Check in another week. You should see a considerable increase in ammonia.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I like How you posted Pictures , I question people sometimes , but thats a good idea lol.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

clear cut and to the point...Have you tested the water out anymore?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

any new tests?


----------



## sin5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you guys for the interest. The answer is no, I have not tested the water yet. I will do so tomorrow and post results on this thread- thanks again for the input-


----------

